# Speaker Wire Colors / Adding Subs



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]
[h=1]XtremeRevolution's Subwoofer Boxes[/h]


----------



## tombedorchestra (Feb 9, 2018)

I read this post. I could not find wiring diagrams for this vehicle. I really just need to know which ones are the speaker lines out and the remote.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/513-speaker-wire-diagram-4.html#post2448610

speaker wire colors....do i have the correct info?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-gen1-appearance-body-detailing-interior/989-my-new-interior-lighting-post24254.html#post24254

and just for grins


----------

